# One thing I found FMA is great for at work...



## Juany118 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay so there I am on a call.  A person of interest goes to sit in a chair.  I move to an end table near another chair.  Pick the pen and pencil up off it and ask them to move to that chair.  We clear the call without incident the other officer in the room with me asks "why did you do that man?"  I said "they sat down next to an old school corded phone and I wasn't going to have them sit down in another chair next to potential weapons."  The response was "man you are paranoid."  So FMA is a great fighting style, it is also apparently great at making you paranoid .


----------



## Tames D (Aug 22, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Okay so there I am on a call.  A person of interest goes to sit in a chair.  I move to an end table near another chair.  Pick the pen and pencil up off it and ask them to move to that chair.  We clear the call without incident the other officer in the room with me asks "why did you do that man?"  I said "they sat down next to an old school corded phone and I wasn't going to have them sit down in another chair next to potential weapons."  The response was "man you are paranoid."  So FMA is a great fighting style, it is also apparently great at making you paranoid .


I wouldn't call that being paranoid. I refer to that as CYA.


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I wouldn't call that being paranoid. I refer to that as CYA.



Well yeah but when I said "you can use the cord to wrap/trap limbs or choke, pens to stab" the response was "he wasn't Jason Bourne." Lol.  My Guro/Sifu got a kick out of it though when I told him tonight.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Way back when I was in the RAF working in an interesting job we had a sign on the wall 'Yes we are paranoid but are we paranoid enough?'


----------

